# friends visiting



## Andy36 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi there,
I found something new, which helped me and will help me for future visits of my friends, so I thought I will share it with you here. Last time a close friend of mine visited me spontanously for one week, the problem was that during this week I had so much stress at work, I could hardly have dinner with him and I felt bad not to able to show him anything of HK (it was his first time HK). But I was lucky he is a smart guy , he found a mobile guide called "Ask Ting Ting", it is based on a rental smartphone which solved all problems. First thing is that it has a travel guide with videos and good recommendations, also a navigation system with interactive maps. So he never got lost and always pressed the "take me home" button in the evening to get directions  Second good thing was the function as phone and internet access. Local calls were unlimited and one hour of international calls per day too. Internet was unlimited too so he could even check his emails on lamma  You can book the phone on the ask ting ting webpage and they deliver it on your chosen date and time.
I stopped having the feeling of leaving him alone and we always stayed in touch without any roaming fees. I think this is a helpful gadget. Maybe some of you suffered from the same problem before?


----------

